# Spiegel Airman?



## lobsterboyx (Sep 4, 2008)

I was creeping around here in los angeles, i stopped at a trendy fixed gear only bicycle shop (it was for my re-creation of a major taylor bike.. i swear) and i saw this thing hanging on the wall. 10 bucks later and i walked out with it. 






it was housepainted this institutional green and i thought that there was no head badge. when i got it home, some careful cleaning revealed this to me..





so any idea on this? it looks like its monark made to me, but thats where my guesses end. anyone have any info


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 4, 2008)

many if not all were made by Monark. I have the 1955 Spiegel catalog and none of the bikes look like yours I think earlier.

Scott


----------



## lobsterboyx (Sep 6, 2008)

no one has any information as to what this bike might have looked like?

i would love to see what it looks like to see if i want to make a stocker or a custom!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm guessing monark Rocket for an Idea. so anyone with info?
Scott


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 11, 2008)

There's a 1949 Spiegel ad on page 95 of Evolution of the Bicycle Vol 1. Basically the same as a Rocket. But they also show a Super Deluxe model w/tank, rear bumper reflector, cheese grater rack, pedestal light, and twin spring fork just like a Monark SD. The Airman's could be ordered with your kid's name on the chainguard in reflective letters! The ads show "Jim Jones", for a long time I thought it was the 'Airman Jim Jones'!!  I've also seen them with the rarer single spring fork, which looks like the twin springer. ~Adam


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Sep 11, 2008)

I would have to agree with Adam... I have that ad lying around here somewhere....  Hey Lobster... you looking to get rid of it? Or is there something else your looking for?


----------

